# How many in a 150 or 180 gallon tank?



## KKSigua (Oct 18, 2007)

I have 5 3" caribe in a 75 gallon tank and planning to buy a 150 or 180 gallon tank. Will this be a big enough size for them? Now do you think the 180 would be large enough for a mixed shoal if I wanted to add two more different pygos?

Thanks


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

7 in a 180 would be good.. unless your planning to add piraya, coz they get big.. 7 is still doable IMO tho..


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

KKSigua said:


> I have 5 3" caribe in a 75 gallon tank and planning to buy a 150 or 180 gallon tank. Will this be a big enough size for them? Now do you think the 180 would be large enough for a mixed shoal if I wanted to add two more different pygos?
> 
> Thanks


ok well i have 11 cariba in a 125 and the fin nipping has gone down consiterably but i still have 2 many in a tank this size i would only put like maybe 8 in a 180 and that does not include piraya a 180 shouldnet even house piraya for life but if your going for red bellys or cariba or tern or super reds i guess a 180 would be bigg enough for 8 i dont think for life though

oh i forgot this does also depend on the footprint how wide and how long


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

I have 6 in my 150 in my sig they're all at the 5-6" mark, its a small pic but you can see how they "fill it up" per se. If you were going with a 180 I wouldn't go more than 7.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I think 6 is a good even number for a 180g


----------



## KKSigua (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah I'll go for a 180 thats 72x24x24 and I'm thinking about adding some reds or terns. Now can you go one red and one tern or do you suggest two reds or two terns?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I have 6 fishes in my 150 gl tank and I can tell you that they are npt confortable. I'm gonna trim down my shoal to maybe 3 fishes.

If you want your fishes to be confortable then just keep the 3 Caribas you have in the 150gl tank and don't add any more. Your fishes will get very large in a year or 2. After that time, you will be thanking me.

Hater


----------



## KKSigua (Oct 18, 2007)

Hater said:


> I have 6 fishes in my 150 gl tank and I can tell you that they are npt confortable. I'm gonna trim down my shoal to maybe 3 fishes.
> 
> If you want your fishes to be confortable then just keep the 3 Caribas you have in the 150gl tank and don't add any more. Your fishes will get very large in a year or 2. After that time, you will be thanking me.
> 
> Hater


 You got a point maybe I'll just stick with the 5 caribe in a 180 gallon tank. Thanks


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

get the 180.....don't even waste your time with a 150. P's NEED that 24" footprint


----------

